# Rolling Mortise jig for router table



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

That's the latest version of the jig.

The setting might look very long (on the pics) but actually it's very short. 

The "Fence stops" are set only one time. 

The "Roller unit stops", two times (one for left and one for right) but it takes seconds.

On the test, I cranked the router up in increments of 1/8" but I felt that I could lift more for each pass (it was too easy for the router)

Regards
niki


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

Man! very nice set-up! simplenik. i like it, i bet its very easy and smooth when making/building something, how long did this whole set-up taketo finish?


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you Jeff

It took me some 10 hours in total (spread in two days) but you have to take into consideration that I build it from scratch and the plans where only in my head so, a lot of thinking and modifications between the stages.

I think that if I had to build another one, it would take me about half of the time.

niki


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Niki!!

Well, you have done it again...!

You're just like the Energizer bunny... "it just keeps on running & running"

I'll have to study it... have the general idea... Looks good!!

Thank you!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nikki my friend, and I hope that I shall still be so at the end of this post. You're ideas and construction cannot be faulted, however, if we can't get members to make simple templates in order to get into the fabulous world of plunge routing, what chance do you really think there is of them spending all that time and effort making such a jig for doing something that they have probably been doing for years using simple straight forward methods? Most members, and I'm coming round to the same thinking, have become used to Bob and Ricks saying of keep it simple. I know that very many woodworkers and metalworkers spend a great deal of time making jigs and tools, just as I used to, then I realised that it was more fun making presents for relatives and friends. Hopefully still you're friend.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Harry
Of course you are still my friend and our different view on things does not change nothing because it is only normal that "Two pilots--three landing methods".

I posted this thread on six forums; Italian, British, Australian and 4 American forums (2 to go).
I believe that many people from this forum are "Larking" also on the others forums and they can see also different methods.

I think, that there are some people that thinks that THIS is the simplest way to perform some operation and there are other that are sure that, THAT is the is the simplest way, I don't think that way. I think that the simplest way, is the way that one thinks that for him it's the simplest way.

Before I continue, let me tell you a story...

One guy came to the customs...
What do you have to declare...asked the customs officer
Birds food...replied the guy
Let's see your birds food...
The guy opened the suitcase and...
Hey, that's not a Birds food, that's Coffee...said the officer..
Well, If they want, they eat....they don't want they don't eat but, for me it's birds food.

I think that in a forum that we are sharing information, everyone has to present his way and it's up to the individual to choose from all the presented ways what is good for him and what is not (they want, they eat....they don't want, they don't eat) 

I don't know if you have seen the Mortise Jig of a person from your country (yep, Aussie) his name is Rocker and he just announced that his jig was published in British and American magazines...for me, his jig looks very complicated to build and to work with but, other people think different...

You remember my Box joint jig. There are other jigs that you can buy or build and the result is the same but...if one have to make, say, 5 fingers box, he has to make it in 40 passes and with my jig, I make it with only 10 passes.

With this mortise jig, it's the same, I made it because I don't like to work hard (but I like accuracy)...set the fence distance...set the start point...set the mortise length and go 4 times...change to the Right and go again...same method like the doweling on the router table...for me, this method is simpler than making templates.

Your turn Mate 

Best Regards
niki


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't disagree with a single word in you're reply Nikki, the point that I was trying to make was simply that most of the many woodworkers that I have talked to over the years have said the same, for occasional projects they are not prepared to spend lots of time making jigs/templates, they prefer to improvise, and let's face it Nikki, most hobbyists tend to be quite a resourceful group of men and women. As a matter of interest, what sort of reception have you're projects received on the other forums?
You're Aussie mate,


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you mate

I'm also improvising when it comes to one time use of a jig but I made this set-up (and the others), so I can make a variety of mortises and it will fit to any size of boards, not only for a specific work (as I said, I did not use it yet).
All the jigs that I made are used again and again in almost all of my projects.

About the reactions on other forums, it's like every WW forum...some like it and reply...some like it and don't reply and some don't like it and don't reply (and sometimes, it depends what is the posters name...you know what I mean). 
In one forum (BT3Central), I got very good replies, same with the Aussie's. On the big forums, not many replies yet (I just posted yesterday).

What is more important for me, is not the number of replies...that are not so many because, sometimes everything is clear and nothing to ask or comment (like on this post) but the number of "Views".
Just a few days ago, "Wood magazine" paid me for the rights to publish a few jigs in the magazine. Even though, I told them that they can have it free, they preferred to make it "legally"...well, it will cover my new router (and more) but more important is that they will get to many people that are reading magazines (I don't).

Regards
niki


----------



## hal (Sep 14, 2004)

Simplenik, I just finished looking thru the photos of your rolling mortise jig--very nice work! I doubt that I will ever build one like it, if I needed to do a lot of mortises I might. Most of the work I do is one of a kind so the jigs I make are what some would call quick and dirty. I will be looking forward to see your jigs in Wood mag since it is one of the few I subscribe to. I surpose some would call me a lerker, because I don't post very often or coment on every post. About twice a month I find time to go thru all the post that I haven't read and check out those that I think I might learn something from. I do appreciate everyones work and info. Keep up the good work and have a great day. Hal


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

simplenik said:


> . . . Just a few days ago, "Wood magazine" paid me for the rights to publish a few jigs in the magazine. Even though, I told them that they can have it free, they preferred to make it "legally"...well, it will cover my new router (and more) but more important is that they will get to many people that are reading magazines (I don't).
> 
> Regards
> niki


Congratultations Nik - it's always nice to be 'formally' appreciated.
And while I applaud your generosity and your sense of sharing -- 
They are right -- you should TAKE the money - and keep a paper trail.
Not everyone is as generous as you -- and if SOMEONE is going to make money off of your hard work and creativity -- it is only RIGHT that one of them be YOU.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you

Hal
They said that it will appear within 6 months (and the contract is for 6 months)

Dragstore Cowboy
Thank you for your kind words. I'm not so much after money and I think that if other people in the forum would post there, they would also get "Top shop tip"...

Regards
niki


----------



## kmer (Aug 15, 2006)

Niki,

I've seen your posts on other forums and have enjoyed them. Even though I may or may not actually build or use every one of them they have all been interesting and generally have something to offer the reader. The materials you use are indeed simple but the method is clever and I can learn a thing or two from you. Thanks.

Congrats on the offer from Wood magazine. 

Kmer


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you Kmer

Nothing makes me more happy than helping people to save their money so they can buy more tools instead of jigs that can be made very easily with very low cost and same accuracy like the "factory" ones. 

Yes, the materials that I use are very cheap. Usually, I don't have to go out for "shopping" (except for rollers, threaded rods and sanding paper), everything is from the "scrap box"...

Regards
niki


----------

